# Lure setup



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Any ideas for a reasonably inexpensive rod and reel that could toss light lures/jigs. In a diffrent thread I mentioned Uglystick knowing it would be bashed but it 40$ for the ugly stick light which is rated at 1/8-1/2. So if there are any good inexpensive rods out thats what I'm looking for. And for a reel I need something to go with the rod. This is all spinning. I'll probalbly use braid.
Thanks,
Fisherkid 
$$$


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Ugly Sticks....*

Let me tell you, F-Kid...

If you need a good rod for the money, there is no WAY to beat the UgStick...

It ain't the nicest, coolest, newest, most high tech, gotta have it, thing on the market.

What it is, is a nearly indestructable, fish catching TOOL that will serve you well for many years. Worth every penny.

I use them almost exclusively while pier fishing, and have all sizes and ratings from the lightest to strongest, spinning and casting. They hold up well to every imaginable abuse you can dish out.

Spend your money for a nice reel, and put it on an Ugly Stick...

Don't listen to the naysayers!

Not very humble, but there's my opinion, and it is well proven to be true.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

if your gonna spend 40 for the ugly stick you add 60 and get a st croix premeier. the ugly sticks are too heavy for me


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Thanks for the opinions so far*

So I hear one for Uglysticks and I here a nice rod thats slightly out of my current budget. any tips for reels? I'm not saying I don't appreciate the fact that the St. Croix is a good rod it's just that at the moment I don't have enough cash.
Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Railroader*

Iced coffee with milk and sweet-n-low


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> Iced coffee with milk and sweet-n-low


LOL...I had forgotten that one...  

As for a reel, check Bass Pro's Offshore Angler Gold Cup spinning reels.......good reel for $50.00, and a VERY good reel when they put 'em on sale for $39.00. All metal construction, nice drag. A GC50 and a 7' Ug Stick for about $100! Hard to beat at twice the price!

My 12 year old has been using one for two seasons, and he can tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.........


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Railroader*

If you get a chance maybe look at "UPDATE FROM OLD THREAD" there are reels listed there but now that I think about it there a bit big. more for surf size. so the gold cup. I'll look at them. course they always think I'm crazy looking at the reels. a kid who knows about fishing  they can't imagine a teenager knowing anything  
Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Reel options like i said more surf sized but It's just something. I'll look at that gold cup as soon as I get to BPS again. I wanted to go right after the 'cane but they were closed I'll check again. 
Thanks,
Fisherkid  
PS you don't need to read the other thread


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep......*

What Railroader said. I have 5 Ugly sticks as back up rods. 1 8ft, 2 6'6 and 2 7ft. All have the Oukuma Coradnado CD65's. I bought the roads at a yard sale for $25. They needed to be cleaned up a bit but they are one good rod.


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hey Fisherkid*

Look at www.cabelas.com and search for "European Predator" rods. They are 11 feet long and have 2 models. 1 is the 1 3/4 lb test curve, and the other is the 2 1/4 lb test curve. You can run a conventional or a spinning reel with braid on them. The smaller rod will throw up to 2 1/2 ozs and the larger up to 3 1/2. I LOVE my predators, I have both models. I was throwing a 2 1/2 oz hopkins last week with the larger rod easily 65 yards into a head wind. I have caught many big fish on both rods. they hold up great. They cost 59 dollars each.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll be honest. big bill when you first mentioned it I was thinking it would'nt throw light weight lures but 1/4 is light so yet more things to look at. I was thinking 11 feet seems surf dimensions.
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Best rod and reel for money!*

If you want to throw something light, look for a shimano, daiwa, okuma, etc.in spinning. You can find the cheaper models in the 30 dollar range. Match it to agood 7-8 foot graphite rod and you are in business. Last year BPS had the Browning 8.5 steelhead rods on sale for 29.99. I matched it to a Okuma epixor or a diawa bg and you are good to go for less than a benjamin. I have landed fish up to 10 lbs. on mine and they throw light stuff really well.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

So judging by what I hear it doesn't matter that its a freshwater rod for some of them. for instance the previosly mentioned. I'm getting good advice on a rod for light lures. 
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## LionFish (Jul 27, 2005)

*Reel*

As far as an inexpensive all around reel, i would look at the Okuma's. I use them personally and am very pleased with their performance.The Epixor is a great reel for the price. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Now I just have to explain to my mother why I need an increase in allowance. So I can buy everything.  
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Look into the berkley lightning 7' great for throwin light stuff trout huntin.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

So thats the berkley rod at wal-mart. I havn't even looked at it yet. but its cheap. Now I just need to buy all the tackle I can find  
Fisherkid


----------



## colink (Nov 23, 2005)

*Ugly Snapped*

My opinion of the uglysticks changed for me last Sunday when upon casting a 1oz minnow lure the rod snapped in half just below where the two pieces fit together. It is a 9 ft and I had it since last July and used just for casting light artificials and was shocked when this happened. Anyone had n uglystik snap on them by any chance, I might be going back to the Daiwa Eliminator series....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

colink said:


> My opinion of the uglysticks changed for me last Sunday when upon casting a 1oz minnow lure the rod snapped in half just below where the two pieces fit together. It is a 9 ft and I had it since last July and used just for casting light artificials and was shocked when this happened. Anyone had n uglystik snap on them by any chance, I might be going back to the Daiwa Eliminator series....


There had to be something else that happened to the rod....some damage or something that you may not have seen. I've never seen an UgStick break while fishing.....And I've used them for two decades....I bet they'll send you another one if you send it to 'em.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> What Railroader said. I have 5 Ugly sticks as back up rods. 1 8ft, 2 6'6 and 2 7ft. All have the Oukuma Coradnado CD65's. I bought the roads at a yard sale for $25. They needed to be cleaned up a bit but they are one good rod.


I have a CD65 on my short surf rod and love it. I bought the Okuma after checking out both them and Penns. The Okuma came in at a lower price than the Penns and I haven't had any trouble with it. It's still smooth as silk after a year or pretty rough treatment


----------



## spoonman (Jun 27, 2004)

I bought a Berkley "Big Game" rod at Wal-Mart almost a year ago for $20. It has worked out really well, I use it pier fishing and sometimes for throwing spoons in the surf. For the price it has been well worth it.


----------

